# ** Puppy's tip of her tail is raw ( redish colour) **



## elf786 (Apr 18, 2013)

hello from the sunny city of cape town , south africa. I've recently purchased my 1st GSD , in fact it's my 1st animal I’ve ever owned and never knew that one can become so attach to these lovely animals!
My puppy is 12 weeks and i noticed that the very tip of her tail was not covered by hair and that it is like it is raw ( reddish colour). What could have started this? I've never seen her biting her tail and it is not irritating her and not affecting her playfulness etc. Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she may be sucking on it , an obsessive behaviour. Look into her bed when she is sleeping , the tail might be in her mouth just like a baby with a soother.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum, we need pictures of your beautiful new pup!


----------



## elf786 (Apr 18, 2013)

carmspack said:


> she may be sucking on it , an obsessive behaviour. Look into her bed when she is sleeping , the tail might be in her mouth just like a baby with a soother.


so is this normal and how long would this be for? i've added some cream that our got at our local vet shop.


----------



## elf786 (Apr 18, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Welcome to the forum, we need pictures of your beautiful new pup!


kenya von tharanheim at 9weeks...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've know it's a issue with shelter dogs because they're on concrete and when they're wagging their tail it's constantly rubbing and causes sores. Maybe she is chewing or sucking on it like Carmen mentions

I'd check with a vet and make sure there's not a medical reason, then look at whether it's environmental or behaviour related


----------



## elf786 (Apr 18, 2013)

Shade said:


> I've know it's a issue with shelter dogs because they're on concrete and when they're wagging their tail it's constantly rubbing and causes sores. Maybe she is chewing or sucking on it like Carmen mentions
> 
> I'd check with a vet and make sure there's not a medical reason, then look at whether it's environmental or behaviour related


where she sleeps there are contrete slabs and if the wind blows sand as well so this maybe could be it.... i will doctor it and provide feedback in a few days...


----------

